# ODP Residential Youth Academy - Worth it or a waste?



## bsqdan (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the ODP Residential Youth Academies at The Thacher School. I've never encountered anyone who's child has ever attended. I'm curious if it's just another camp of skills/curriculum/fun or if it's an opportunity for a player to be recognized and open up doors to ODP or possibly even an academy team for the future?
I'm contemplating sending my son but the price point is high. I wouldn't mind making the sacrifice if this camp presented opportunities that other camps can't provide. Any opinions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jun 12, 2017)

Personally, I believe it to be a complete waste of money.  It is not about identification of prospects.  It is about generating cash.  At each session you will be told that this is a path toward identification, and you will come to believe that you have to go to more and more ODP camps to achieve that goal.  But the prize is always just beyond the grasp, which is why you need to attend the next camp, BTW.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2017)

bsqdan said:


> I'm not familiar with the ODP Residential Youth Academies at The Thacher School. I've never encountered anyone who's child has ever attended. I'm curious if it's just another camp of skills/curriculum/fun or if it's an opportunity for a player to be recognized and open up doors to ODP or possibly even an academy team for the future?
> I'm contemplating sending my son but the price point is high. I wouldn't mind making the sacrifice if this camp presented opportunities that other camps can't provide. Any opinions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


In the past, it was run by the same coaches who work ODP teams, so there was some chance for a diamond in the rough player to be noticed, although I don't recall any such player existing.  The regular ODP teams were brought in for one Sunday, perhaps to show the resident campers how far they have to go.


----------



## gkrent (Jun 12, 2017)

Its fun for the kids, its a well run camp, and if you think your kid is good enough for ODP but was overlooked or not seen for whatever reason, this would be a chance to be seen by the coaches.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 12, 2017)

espola said:


> The regular ODP teams were brought in for one Sunday, perhaps to show the resident campers how far they have to go.


I don't think they do that anymore.  The regular ODP teams selected during March/April have their own residential training camps in Ojai that are not open to the public (one for Boys teams and one for Girls teams)


----------



## gkrent (Jun 12, 2017)

Dargle said:


> I don't think they do that anymore.  The regular ODP teams selected during March/April have their own residential training camps in Ojai that are not open to the public (one for Boys teams and one for Girls teams)


They have those camp dates right up against each other some years, so you never know.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 12, 2017)

gkrent said:


> They have those camp dates right up against each other some years, so you never know.


Good point.  Doubt that they have the dorm space to overlap completely, but there may be some partial overlap on one day when one group is arriving and the other leaving.


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 12, 2017)

bsqdan said:


> I'm not familiar with the ODP Residential Youth Academies at The Thacher School. I've never encountered anyone who's child has ever attended. I'm curious if it's just another camp of skills/curriculum/fun or if it's an opportunity for a player to be recognized and open up doors to ODP or possibly even an academy team for the future?
> I'm contemplating sending my son but the price point is high. I wouldn't mind making the sacrifice if this camp presented opportunities that other camps can't provide. Any opinions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


At U12 my DD's teammate asked if she wanted to go with her to the ODP Residential camp.  We decided to let her go.  She did well at the Summer camp and then made the winter player pool and proceeded to be named team alternate for the team.  So, if a kid is a baller and hasn't been ID prior by the ODP staff.  There is an opportunity to get on the pool.


----------



## ray8 (Jun 12, 2017)

bsqdan said:


> I'm not familiar with the ODP Residential Youth Academies at The Thacher School. I've never encountered anyone who's child has ever attended. I'm curious if it's just another camp of skills/curriculum/fun or if it's an opportunity for a player to be recognized and open up doors to ODP or possibly even an academy team for the future?
> I'm contemplating sending my son but the price point is high. I wouldn't mind making the sacrifice if this camp presented opportunities that other camps can't provide. Any opinions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Money making scheme. 
Just another camp. Could be fun like any camp but nothing will be gained soccer-wise. And no doors will be opened. That's a fat lie.
At this point ODP looks like a made-up old hag on a street corner, trying to pull off a few last tricks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Its fun for the kids, its a well run camp, and if you think your kid is good enough for ODP but was overlooked or not seen for whatever reason, this would be a chance to be seen by the coaches.


You just never know, one good move, pass or shot can change everything, one coach just might take to your kids personality. It definitely can't hurt.


----------



## devupa2.0 (Jun 12, 2017)

There are a ton of soccer camps out there. The ODP camps at the Thacher school come with no guarantees, but I can say that they do involve many of the coaches that scout for ODP and some that occasionally coach a regional ODP team. So, from that perspective, your son may have exposure to them in a way that he would not have at another camp.

However, this does not mean that he will be recruited into the ODP pool. It just means that he would be seen by coaches that are involved in the process. It also means that he'll be coached by them a bit over the course of the few days he is there, which could be a good thing.

I'll share a couple experiences:

My DD went to an ODP day camp one summer for a week. She enjoyed it, but I think the pacing of moving from group-to-group working on different things seemed too fast. There were a ton of kids and it seemed like the player to coach ratio was high. We didn't do that again.

We heard decent things about the ODP residential camps and she attend one and thoroughly enjoyed it. Part of it was getting to hang out on her own with some friends at a residential camp. However, we also noticed (at ulittle) that she came back very motivated to work harder on her game. They have sessions off the field where they focus on the mentality of the player and she benefited from that. I also noticed that the coach to player ratio seemed better than the day camp. I would recommend this camp, but it isn't cheap and your expectations should be reasonable.

Just last year DD attended a residential training camp at a college. The training was largely coached by the college players with some involvement by the head coach and assistant coaches. Pretty mixed bag in terms of quality, but DD definitely remembered the coaches. In the fall, she recognized some of them on the field (PAC-12 tv) and the head coach of the team. So, she was excited about that.

Of these experiences, I think the Thacher school residential ODP camp was the most expensive, but DD probably had the best experience there. Her experience wasn't positive because of any ODP links, she just liked the atmosphere and she noticed many other players on teams she competed with were there. She still sees girls she met at that camp out on the fields. With that said, it isn't for everybody. If you want the exposure to lead to an ODP call-up for your son, then you should temper those expectations. It's not impossible, but it shouldn't be expected.

Aside from the ODP link, I think some of the colleges here in SoCal put on weekly summer soccer camps that can be reasonably priced and well run.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just never know, one good move, pass or shot can change everything, one coach just might take to your kids personality. It definitely can't hurt.


You just described the JOKE that is ODP scouting.  Based on moments. This is why out of 125 kids that get invites, at least 80 have no business being there.  The "staff" in charge have zero clue how to identify. JMO.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 12, 2017)

My kid found it weak. The next year he did One Soccer in Oxnard and that was much better.


----------



## mulliganmom (Jun 12, 2017)

My DD went last year and loved it, and is sad not to go back this year due to CRL conflict. Great camp. Nice campus. Lots of inspiration. Meeting other players, lectures, training. Kids get a lot from sleepaway camp. 
https://www.thestar.com/amp/life/2016/05/19/overnight-summer-camps-are-better-for-your-kids-than-sat-prep-classes.html

Soccer just happens to be where she wanted to spend her time sleeping away. It was our first residential soccer camp, but we have done other sleepaway camps. We were not necessarily seeking ODP opp in going, would be a nice benefit if it happened, but we would still go back regardless. Based on my kids experience, we would go back despite ODP opp.


----------



## jdiaz (Jun 13, 2017)

It's a joke !!!! Don't waste your money. They expect your kid to kiss the coaches ass. And promise the kids the national scout will look at them. Look at the list they keep and look at the past years same kids. Some are talented and suck. Sorry but it's the truth.


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just never know, one good move, pass or shot can change everything, one coach just might take to your kids personality. It definitely can't hurt.


It most definitely can hurt your bank account


----------



## Primetime (Jun 13, 2017)

My DD is attending this year.  We have no hopes of any scouting or anything of the sorts.  If there is any chance of that then great but not the reason we signed up.  She's been to numerous summer/day camps including ODP and she's really just excited about a sleepover camp especially one revolved around soccer.   Seems like a good camp and was worth the extra money for us to get her oitbof our hair for a couple days.   One or two of her teammates are going so should be fun for them.   Wish it was that easy to pay an extra few bucks to have your kid scouted.  We'd all be screwed if that ever became the case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> You just described the JOKE that is ODP scouting.  Based on moments. This is why out of 125 kids that get invites, at least 80 have no business being there.  The "staff" in charge have zero clue how to identify. JMO.


Has your player been selected to the ODP pool tryouts?
I know enough to know what I like in a player so I am pretty sure the coaches do as well. For me the problem seems to be too many players from 1 team in 1 age group. Maybe the coaches could get out to more events.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My kid found it weak. The next year he did One Soccer in Oxnard and that was much better.


Good point, many upper level players might find it weak to play with players not up to their level.


----------



## Toepuncher (Jun 13, 2017)

What about the residential camps at colleges? USC and UCLA are having camps in the next few months. 3 days  625 bucks


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Has your player been selected to the ODP pool tryouts?
> I know enough to know what I like in a player so I am pretty sure the coaches do as well. For me the problem seems to be too many players from 1 team in 1 age group. Maybe the coaches could get out to more events.


Yes, she has.  Made final 36. I know enough, as well, to know what to look for, but I cannot say the coaches do. Because, as I said, IMO they don't.  I agree with you that too many from the same team.


----------



## gkrent (Jun 13, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Yes, she has.  Made final 36. I know enough, as well, to know what to look for, but I cannot say the coaches do. Because, as I said, IMO they don't.  I agree with you that too many from the same team.


Some how they did ok with the 98 and 99 groups.  Between the two they have 5 national championships.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 14, 2017)

It's summer soccer camp. Kids are out of house, playing with kids their age.  My kid went and had fun and saw some kids who were on the ODP list. It's not development training, but he said they have some good games.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 14, 2017)

bsqdan said:


> I'm not familiar with the ODP Residential Youth Academies at The Thacher School. I've never encountered anyone who's child has ever attended. I'm curious if it's just another camp of skills/curriculum/fun or if it's an opportunity for a player to be recognized and open up doors to ODP or possibly even an academy team for the future?
> I'm contemplating sending my son but the price point is high. I wouldn't mind making the sacrifice if this camp presented opportunities that other camps can't provide. Any opinions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


It can be all of the above, as parents we want things that challenge them and continue to develop their skills. You didn't mention how old your kid is but, I'd say this camp is very good for U12-U15, after that, they should be attending ID camps if that's their interest. Both DD's went to ODP camp, oldest went at U13-U15, made camp MVP 3 times and they talked to her about attending ODP the following rotation that year, she said she wasn't interested as she didn't want to be away from home for that amount of time ... Second DD went U13-U14 behind her sister, won MVP the last year for her age group and we moved on to other focus (Privates, soul cycle, weights) for both of their development and soccer journey's. Not everyone will get recruited, not everyone becomes an ODP player but, everyone has the opportunity to take their game to the next level, be pushed further and most importantly, try things they'd NEVER do on the pitch on their own. The oldest hit a bicycle kick at the camp, she still laughs about it but, never saw the attempt again during her club career. She's now off to play college in NY, gets to keep the dream alive and have a true love of the game. Youngest has 2 club years left but, both really enjoyed the ODP Camp experience, I just wouldn't do it with the thought of anything other than improving their game and getting them out of the house for a week!


----------



## ray8 (Jun 14, 2017)

The girls' side must be completely different. The boys camp, and all of ODP at this point in time, is a cruel joke on parents who don't know the real story. 
Paying for the chance that your kid could be deemed special is commonplace in youth soccer, just not usually so blatant as this.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 14, 2017)

ray8 said:


> The girls' side must be completely different. The boys camp, and all of ODP at this point in time, is a cruel joke on parents who don't know the real story.
> Paying for the chance that your kid could be deemed special is commonplace in youth soccer, just not usually so blatant as this.


Not sure I get how "all of ODP" (as in the part other than the camp) is a cruel joke.  If you make the team, you go to a training camp in Ojai for $125 instead of $625 and you pay $100 for the Arizona trip and beyond if you qualify.  Pretty much a steal for room, board, travel (to AZ), uniforms, and coaching.  ODP in other regions of the country may be a scam (you have to pay to be scouted at all and the costs are higher than an expensive club program), but not in Cal South since they created the Pro+ program and got Nike to underwrite it.

As for the camp, it's really not all that different from the LA Galaxy/LAFC camps or any of the College ID camps, all of which state that they use their camps for identification purposes.  In the vast majority of cases, that's more to get you in the door and pay the high fees than because it happens very much.  At least the Thatcher School is a heck of a lot nicer than some college campuses or the discount hotel in Carson used by the Galaxy.


----------



## gkrent (Jun 14, 2017)

Dargle said:


> Not sure I get how "all of ODP" (as in the part other than the camp) is a cruel joke.


Because most of the serious talent on the boys side plays Academy, which does not allow its players to participate in ODP.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 14, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Because most of the serious talent on the boys side plays Academy, which does not allow its players to participate in ODP.


But that doesn't make it a "cruel joke."  You don't pay much for it and your kid gets to play soccer with other strong kids, some of whom have chosen not to try out or play for Academy because of distance or high school restrictions etc.  Even if you take it for granted that not a single ODP kid could make it an Academy, it wouldn't be a cruel joke for those kids.  They would be playing at their highest level with and against comparable competition.  I took the poster's "cruel joke" comment to refer to the false hope it held out to the parents that their kids would have a chance to make ODP.  If your actually does make ODP, though, there's nothing cruel about that, anymore than making a Premier, Gold, or Flight 1 team at a non-DA club isn't a cruel joke (indeed, it is less cruel than in the club setting because the cost is so much less).


----------



## Lambchop (Jun 14, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Some how they did ok with the 98 and 99 groups.  Between the two they have 5 national championships.


That's because Socal has so many strong players.  We could easily form a second team and be just as successful!


----------



## Overlap (Jun 14, 2017)

ray8 said:


> The girls' side must be completely different. The boys camp, and all of ODP at this point in time, is a cruel joke on parents who don't know the real story.
> Paying for the chance that your kid could be deemed special is commonplace in youth soccer, just not usually so blatant as this.


Then that's a HUGE red flag!...friends that have boys said the 1 camp was really good for boys


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Yes, she has.  Made final 36. I know enough, as well, to know what to look for, but I cannot say the coaches do. Because, as I said, IMO they don't.  I agree with you that too many from the same team.


Last year 1 boys team had 12 odp selections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

Overlap said:


> It can be all of the above, as parents we want things that challenge them and continue to develop their skills. You didn't mention how old your kid is but, I'd say this camp is very good for U12-U15, after that, they should be attending ID camps if that's their interest. Both DD's went to ODP camp, oldest went at U13-U15, made camp MVP 3 times and they talked to her about attending ODP the following rotation that year, she said she wasn't interested as she didn't want to be away from home for that amount of time ... Second DD went U13-U14 behind her sister, won MVP the last year for her age group and we moved on to other focus (Privates, soul cycle, weights) for both of their development and soccer journey's. Not everyone will get recruited, not everyone becomes an ODP player but, everyone has the opportunity to take their game to the next level, be pushed further and most importantly, try things they'd NEVER do on the pitch on their own. The oldest hit a bicycle kick at the camp, she still laughs about it but, never saw the attempt again during her club career. She's now off to play college in NY, gets to keep the dream alive and have a true love of the game. Youngest has 2 club years left but, both really enjoyed the ODP Camp experience, I just wouldn't do it with the thought of anything other than improving their game and getting them out of the house for a week!


Yes, it is amazing what the girls will do/ try when in a new environment without mommy, daddy and their coach around.


----------



## gkrent (Jun 14, 2017)

Dargle said:


> But that doesn't make it a "cruel joke."  You don't pay much for it and your kid gets to play soccer with other strong kids, some of whom have chosen not to try out or play for Academy because of distance or high school restrictions etc.  Even if you take it for granted that not a single ODP kid could make it an Academy, it wouldn't be a cruel joke for those kids.  They would be playing at their highest level with and against comparable competition.  I took the poster's "cruel joke" comment to refer to the false hope it held out to the parents that their kids would have a chance to make ODP.  If your actually does make ODP, though, there's nothing cruel about that, anymore than making a Premier, Gold, or Flight 1 team at a non-DA club isn't a cruel joke (indeed, it is less cruel than in the club setting because the cost is so much less).


Good point, don't disagree.  I just think that's what the OP meant.


----------



## jdiaz (Jun 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Last year 1 boys team had 12 odp selections.


Boca


----------



## MWN (Jun 19, 2017)

The chances of having a good experience with the ODP camps are much higher than picking a random camp.


----------



## jdiaz (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't waste your money!!!!!


----------



## mkg68 (Jun 20, 2017)

Remind me again what the "O" in ODP stands for? Psssh. What a joke. If the goal is to make an Olympic team, or simply into a national team Training Center pool, your best bet by a long shot is to make it on to a USSDA team. The National Team scouting network is focused exclusively there. ODP's day is past. It's become a B team showcase


----------



## Q1ero (Jul 3, 2017)

Must agree with the majority of sentiments here.  Good experience as an away camp with nice facilities and amenities.  Mediocre at best in terms soccer experience.  They exploit the ODP/ Cal South name and use it to run the "business" of soccer training.  Quality of training was no different than local ODP day camps.  The carrot of ODP identification is dangled as a marketing tool without a legitimate assessment or feedback.   Evaluation card looked like it could have been filled out prior to camp.  All "excellent" with no real constructive input.  Lackluster experience and would not recommend if soccer training is the primary concern.  If your child wants to go to away camp and do passing drills and small-sided games for several days with a couple of friends then this is the camp for you.  If you are serious about soccer development... not so much.  Would not do again.


----------



## Primetime (Jul 3, 2017)

Totally disagree.  My DD loved it.   Had a blast. Made a bunch of new friends from the valley to San Diego and everything in between.   She already has like 3 different group texts going.   My kid loves nothing more than food and soccer.   So after 4 days of 3 all you can eat meals and 3 soccer field sessions a day we had to drag her outta there.   If you think you can pay for your kid to get scouted then your delusional to start with.   My DD has been to a variety of camps every summer and this is actually the first that was soccer centered.  Many other camps my kid spended most of the time doing crafts and what not.    She can't wait to go again.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have never sent my kids to an ODP camp, but I have to ask are there any parents who have been to the camp from moment one to the last?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 4, 2017)

the main problem is these are just plain old soccer camps but they use the ODP name and logo which gives the impression they are something more.  It is not the way that players get recruited for ODP and YNT.  It may be that there is the anecdotal story here and there where someone has be noticed but at the end of the day send your player if you want them to have a fun camp experience and some good training and don't expect more.  It may be that one is able to buy your way into ODP but they don't advertise that in a camp flyer.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 4, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> the main problem is these are just plain old soccer camps but they use the ODP name and logo which gives the impression they are something more.  It is not the way that players get recruited for ODP and YNT.  It may be that there is the anecdotal story here and there where someone has be noticed but at the end of the day send your player if you want them to have a fun camp experience and some good training and don't expect more.  It may be that one is able to buy your way into ODP but they don't advertise that in a camp flyer.


I know a player that is starting her freshman year at a PAC 12 school and won an ODP national championship that got into the ODP pool from the summer camp.  Also my player liked this camp the two years that she went.  She is currently in the YNT pool so I would say that it got her on US Socce's radar.  

As with anything you just have to have realistic expectations.


----------



## ray8 (Jul 4, 2017)

Even if your kid were selected to the player pool it would mean having to pay $100 for the weekend "tryout." Your kid will be evaluated along with another 100 or so who were mostly placed in the pool by connected coaches and insiders. Out of this horde a handful will be chosen to add to the already chosen kids who attend the weekend charade. 

There's a tourmaline mine near San Diego you can go to try your luck at finding gems. They give you a bucket of gravel "right out of the mine" and you will sift through it for hours. At the end of the day they scoop up your scraps, then sprinkle in a few gems. The next day a new batch of hopefuls tries their luck.


----------



## T1k1Taka24 (Jul 4, 2017)

Primetime said:


> Totally disagree.  My DD loved it.   Had a blast. Made a bunch of new friends from the valley to San Diego and everything in between.   She already has like 3 different group texts going.   My kid loves nothing more than food and soccer.   So after 4 days of 3 all you can eat meals and 3 soccer field sessions a day we had to drag her outta there.   If you think you can pay for your kid to get scouted then your delusional to start with.   My DD has been to a variety of camps every summer and this is actually the first that was soccer centered.  Many other camps my kid spended most of the time doing crafts and what not.    She can't wait to go again.


This is exactly my sentiment as well.  My daughter went to last week's camp and had a great experience.  Four days of soccer without having your parents hovering and shouting unwanted advice from the sidelines; all you can eat breakfast, lunch and dinner; awesome amenities (despite the heat); a safe well supervised program; hanging with old soccer friends; making new soccer friends.  Would I love it if it were cheaper?  Of course.   However, the $625 isn't bad considering all you get.

I can't really speak to the caliber of the trainings since they kick us parents out and don't let us return until the afternoon of the last day.  I also don't know the caliber of the competition since I wasn't there.  From a olympic id prespective, I would have to say "Meh, I dunno."  But from a soccer camp prespective, I would give it a thumbs up.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 4, 2017)

ray8 said:


> Even if your kid were selected to the player pool it would mean having to pay $100 for the weekend "tryout." Your kid will be evaluated along with another 100 or so who were mostly placed in the pool by connected coaches and insiders. Out of this horde a handful will be chosen to add to the already chosen kids who attend the weekend charade.
> 
> There's a tourmaline mine near San Diego you can go to try your luck at finding gems. They give you a bucket of gravel "right out of the mine" and you will sift through it for hours. At the end of the day they scoop up your scraps, then sprinkle in a few gems. The next day a new batch of hopefuls tries their luck.


I hear you and I am not discounting your experience.  My players experience was different.  For $100 she got a kit and a chance to train with most of the best players in her age group and win a few national championships.  She was coached by several college coaches and based upon her performance at the region IV championships and in her club games she got a scholarship worth 4 times the amount we spent on her entire club career and her choice of top extremely selective academic institutions that also happen to be good soccer schools.  Every player who made the cut down to 36 players from her ODP team got a D1 college scholarship except one (and she chose to go play pro overseas out of high school instead of college).

To use your analogy, we went to the tourmaline mine and found a diamond.  In truth we knew that we already had a diamond which is possibly why we approached it differently.  We went in reverse since we already knew that she had the talent to be a top D1 player we focused on her development and not "winning" or being on "the best team."  We focused on getting her touches against the toughest available competition and instruction from a coach that was focused on my player's need.  I hope that you find what you are looking for regarding your player's needs.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 4, 2017)

ray8 said:


> Even if your kid were selected to the player pool it would mean having to pay $100 for the weekend "tryout." Your kid will be evaluated along with another 100 or so who were mostly placed in the pool by connected coaches and insiders. Out of this horde a handful will be chosen to add to the already chosen kids who attend the weekend charade.
> 
> There's a tourmaline mine near San Diego you can go to try your luck at finding gems. They give you a bucket of gravel "right out of the mine" and you will sift through it for hours. At the end of the day they scoop up your scraps, then sprinkle in a few gems. The next day a new batch of hopefuls tries their luck.


For your $100, you typically get between 6 and 10 hours of soccer training over multiple weekends, mostly scrimmages.  While I acknowledge the issues with the ODP selection process, here in CA, we are fortunate that even with the non-inclusion of some clubs/teams/league, the politics, and the oversights, you still end up with a group of competitive and skilled players giving 100% to make a team.  

That is around $10-15 per hour for pretty intense soccer training, outside your player's normal comfort zone. Even if that is all there is, is that such a bad deal?


----------



## mkg68 (Jul 4, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I hear you and I am not discounting your experience.  My players experience was different.  For $100 she got a kit and a chance to train with most of the best players in her age group and win a few national championships.  She was coached by several college coaches and based upon her performance at the region IV championships and in her club games she got a scholarship worth 4 times the amount we spent on her entire club career and her choice of top extremely selective academic institutions that also happen to be good soccer schools.  Every player who made the cut down to 36 players from her ODP team got a D1 college scholarship except one (and she chose to go play pro overseas out of high school instead of college).
> 
> To use your analogy, we went to the tourmaline mine and found a diamond.  In truth we knew that we already had a diamond which is possibly why we approached it differently.  We went in reverse since we already knew that she had the talent to be a top D1 player we focused on her development and not "winning" or being on "the best team."  We focused on getting her touches against the toughest available competition and instruction from a coach that was focused on my player's need.  I hope that you find what you are looking for regarding your player's needs.  Good luck to you and your player.


I'd say two things here. 1) Your daughter would have received that scholarship if she didn't participate in ODP. She played in the Region IV championships, and I'd be willing to bet played for a good club. 2) You are articulating the view of what ODP used to be, 5+ years ago. Back before ECNL, back before NT training centers, back before the USSDA. 

Back then, ODP served a purpose. Now? The top players aren't allowed to play in it. The top clubs and tournaments provide more than enough opportunity for top players to be seen. It's an expensive camp, and it's being sold as a "pathway", which it isn't. Not anymore.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 4, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Can you please post your "Salty Parent" story in the thread I started?
> 
> (This is one of the perfect examples of pure bitterness I would love to hear about.)


Not sure this post was pure bitterness but rather just reporting some factual experiences that many have.  We were fortunate that our DD was one of those that was put with the group with the likely selectees each time and was chosen for the teams but I saw much of what the poster is talking about.  DD had a great experience at Region IV and interregional on many levels but some don't get that experience.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 4, 2017)

mkg68 said:


> I'd say two things here. 1) Your daughter would have received that scholarship if she didn't participate in ODP. She played in the Region IV championships, and I'd be willing to bet played for a good club. 2) You are articulating the view of what ODP used to be, 5+ years ago. Back before ECNL, back before NT training centers, back before the USSDA.
> 
> Back then, ODP served a purpose. Now? The top players aren't allowed to play in it. The top clubs and tournaments provide more than enough opportunity for top players to be seen. It's an expensive camp, and it's being sold as a "pathway", which it isn't. Not anymore.


Fair enough it was a few years ago.  She played in the Region IV ODP championships not the USYS championship.  She played for an ECNL club so she only got two shots at regionals.  I disagree about her getting a scholarship to her dream school without ODP.  She participated in national training centers, ECNL and ODP prior to committing to her current school and the biggest year over year improvement happened after she came back from her first YOP camps.  Yes she has the athletic ability to go as far as she wants in the sport, however, after being a "B" team player her first two years of club and then getting selected for ODP immediately after changing clubs she learned that with hard work and a new set of eyes she could succeed at the highest level.

My daughter played for three good clubs and several good coaches.  What I think that a lot of the parents of ULittles don't realize that although those things are important the self motivation of the player is the most critical element.  ODP was a vehicle for a motivated player to improve and compete.  My player was a player that hit her stride later in terms of national recognition.  She was always an alternate for the regional team until the last 3 years (the recruiting years!).  She plays a position that is hard to track statistically and with Cal South's player pool depth as long as you get 18 the top 24-36 players you are going to win.  Not getting called the best at 12 motivated her to keep improving and to play with a chip on her shoulder especially when she knew how she compared to those selected ahead of her when they played against each other throughout the season.  My point is that ODP was a critical part of her development and I feel sad for those that don't get the same experience for whatever reason.  And in hindsight I would have paid much more than I did for the camps that she went to through the Cal South program.


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Jul 6, 2017)

My DD and her teammate both attended this camp for two years U11 and U12.  On the second year they both got selected for the Winter ODP Pool.  They loved the camp and it was a good experience for them.


----------



## ray8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Again, I'm sure the girls' experience must be different. The boys side of odp has been so exposed by USSDA. No more gems to sprinkle around to keep the low-lying fruit interested in paying. They've all gone to academy. That's another sham yet to be fully exposed. In time it will too.


----------



## ray8 (Jul 8, 2017)

Came across another cruel joke, this one an opportunity to get scouted for the LA Galaxy academy. 
Nine hundred bucks for four days. 
"LA Galaxy utilizes our camps as a means to identify players for our Academy." 
Intermediate-level players welcome. You get a certificate and an afterthought disguised as an evaluation. 
https://youth.lagalaxy.com/residential-camp-cate-school/


----------

